# need to get contacts off of old mez to put on new mez?



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

So my stepfather broke his old mez... the screen is screwed up all to hell, so there is no way we can really access anything on it. My next train of thought was to take the old SD card and put it in the new one, assuming that something that is removable and stores memory should have the contacts on it. Well, it doesn't. For some reason or another, his contacts were no backed up on his gmail account. We are thinking he never signed up for gmail. He had a google account, but no gmail. I'm not sure how that is possible since he was able to use the google market.

So I was thinking, well the contacts must be on the internal memory of the old phone, but I don't know how I can access it. I've seen an option or two on odin for file dumping... not sure if that pertains to this or not. it does go into download mode (long pressing the volume down button with usb cable attached.) My stepdad is pretty distraught, and of course USCC sent him on his merry way with his new phone with instructions only to sync your contacts back up through google.


----------



## D00SH (May 27, 2012)

well if u can access the contacts app, there is a setting to back up to sdcard. import/ export, just export to sdcard. it will show up as 0001.vcf, and on the new phone just choose import from sd once you insert the new card, and use a valid google account, sync ect works great


----------



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

Unfortunately the screen is cracked. we can't get anywhere on the phone :-(


----------



## D00SH (May 27, 2012)

i suppose its time to visit your local sales rep and see what they can do for you. not sure if there is a way to access the internal phone memory from a windows machine. might be possible with a linux OS. guess your step dad hasnt even set up a "mycontactsbackup" from uscc?


----------



## Mesmerizeuser (Oct 10, 2011)

If all else fails you could try flashing a custom recovery to the phone with Odin, then make a nandroid (you can flash the same recovery on the new phone and use it as a navigation guide since you'll be running blind). Once the nandroid is complete (just let it sit for 10 minutes or so, it shouldn't take longer than that) you can pull the SD card (or google) and use it to restore the nandroid to the new phone. This will likely require the new phone to be rooted, but if he doesn't want root you can just back the contacts up to the SD card and reflash a stock image, then restore the contacts.


----------



## 123sit (Sep 1, 2011)

You could adb into the broken phone and pull the contacts database from /datadata/com.android.providers.contacts then restore to new phone. Google for more thorough instructions but I'm sure it is possible.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mesmerizeuser (Oct 10, 2011)

123sit said:


> You could adb into the broken phone and pull the contacts database from /datadata/com.android.providers.contacts then restore to new phone. Google for more thorough instructions but I'm sure it is possible.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Doesn't USB Debugging need to be turned on for adb to work? If so, if it wasn't active when the screen broke it might be a bit tricky to activate.


----------



## 123sit (Sep 1, 2011)

Mesmerizeuser said:


> Doesn't USB Debugging need to be turned on for adb to work? If so, if it wasn't active when the screen broke it might be a bit tricky to activate.


Good point, so used to it being on by default with aokp it's spoiled me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

LazerOrca said:


> So my stepfather broke his old mez... the screen is screwed up all to hell, so there is no way we can really access anything on it. My next train of thought was to take the old SD card and put it in the new one, assuming that something that is removable and stores memory should have the contacts on it. Well, it doesn't. For some reason or another, his contacts were no backed up on his gmail account. We are thinking he never signed up for gmail. He had a google account, but no gmail. I'm not sure how that is possible since he was able to use the google market.
> 
> So I was thinking, well the contacts must be on the internal memory of the old phone, but I don't know how I can access it. I've seen an option or two on odin for file dumping... not sure if that pertains to this or not. it does go into download mode (long pressing the volume down button with usb cable attached.) My stepdad is pretty distraught, and of course USCC sent him on his merry way with his new phone with instructions only to sync your contacts back up through google.


 being an Android phone it will sync contacts, books...etc to his Gmail/Google account. That is if he had Back up to Google checked on his old device...didn't matter what kind of device..just that those settings were checked. When he sets up the new device during the setup it will ask him to Restore his Google settings make sure that is checked. As long as he uses the same Google account there will be no problem.

In the future I suggest going into contacts then hit menu/settings/import & export, you can create a file to save to your sdcard.
Good luck

DROID DOES, Apple did...like I forgot when


----------

